# Anyone hunt North Dakota?



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

A bunch of us are looking ahead to next year for an out of state adventure. Some of the guys went on a Canada waterfowl trip this year, and don't want to shell out that kind of money for next year. The general consensus is a pheasant hunt somewhere, and North Dakota was suggested by a friend. I was looking at the ND fish and game site and I like the length of the seasons, as well as the opportunity to hunt sharpies and huns in addition to the pheasants. I was hoping to get some suggestions and/or opinions. What dates would be optimal for getting into birds up there? We'd like to do a DIY hunt, but are open to other options if prices are reasonable. Any advice, tips, suggestions, are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hunted there several times. Great state. Great hunting.

For a DIY hunt it's easy. Just go to their web sight and download the P.L.O.T.S. (private land open to sporstmen) guide and map out your hunt. You can find hotels, food, places to hunt and everything you'll need on the internet. There are more pheasants in the southwestern quadrant of the state, and more huns and sharpies in the northwestern quadrant. Public access is more abundant the farther north you go. I wouldn't even show up in that state till the first of November or later. Nor Dak can be a great place to hunt if you'll just do your homework.

For your gas, food, tags, hotels, and everything else you can plan on spending about $600-$800 per man round trip.

Oh, and take GOOD dogs. you'll need em! (notice I said "dogs") You'll wear one dog out in two days so have a pack of mutts if you want to keep em fresh.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm actually leaving in the morning for NoDak. Going for 2 weeks. We hunt both waterfowl and upland when we go. Yes there are more pheasants in the southwest part of the state but it is also more commercialized. Outfitters have tens of thousands of acres leased up and the land owners that don't lease to outfitters want $ to hunt their land. Just head a little more east and you won't have to deal with leased up land and pay to hunt BS. Also in the western part of the state worth checking out is the Little Missouri National Grasslands. All public land and extremely fun country to hunt, there's some pheasants, lots of Sharptails and Huns out there.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> .
> 
> Oh, and take GOOD dogs. you'll need em! (notice I said "dogs") You'll wear one dog out in two days so have a pack of mutts if you want to keep em fresh.


I rent dogs!!!!! They are Pricey to rent but PROVEN! I will throw in a free handler! :mrgreen:


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

My Father in Law just moved up there for work and has invited us up to visit and hunt for a few days. He is just west of Myton ND. Anyone have any info on this area?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

uthunter said:


> My Father in Law just moved up there for work and has invited us up to visit and hunt for a few days. He is just west of Myton ND. Anyone have any info on this area?


Myton? You mean Minot?

If so, yes, Minot is ****, hun, and sharpie central.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

"Why not, Minot"?  

Some of my buddies in the service used to call it that. One of them had a friend stationed at Minot AFB. He said the waterfowl and deer hunting up there was good, but never mentioned upland as I recall.


I really appreciate all the info so far guys.


----------



## uffda (Sep 13, 2009)

I grew up there, while you are at it check out the out of state doe tags for $55. Waterfowl production areas and PLOTS.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My Uncle hunted North Dakota a few years ago and absolutely slayed them. More pheasants than he has ever seen by far. However, I think they have had a hellacious winter since then that really hurt their numbers. Maybe they have rebounded since then though, I'm not sure.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> My Uncle hunted North Dakota a few years ago and absolutely slayed them. More pheasants than he has ever seen by far. However, I think they have had a hellacious winter since then that really hurt their numbers. Maybe they have rebounded since then though, I'm not sure.


Yes, the winter two years back was a hard one on the birds. Their numbers have gone down quite a bit. BUT, their numbers are still very good. The pheasant population simply went from "absolutely obscene", to "pretty darn good". There are still plenty of birds. My buddy AP is up there right now and they're knocking the sh*t out of em.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The pheasant population simply went from "absolutely obscene", to "pretty darn good". There are still plenty of birds. My buddy AP is up there right now and they're knocking the sh*t out of em.


How come you're not up there with him?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I got the invite... However, I'd already committed to go to KS with another buddy. I'll be headed there Friday morning for a week.  Can't wait. I aint killed a C0CK in Kansas in four years! :evil:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I got the invite... However, I'd already committed to go to KS with another buddy. I'll be headed there Friday morning for a week.  Can't wait. I aint killed a C0CK in Kansas in four years! :evil:


And if you pass the area you have my number... We will base in Norton!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I got the invite... However, I'd already committed to go to KS with another buddy. I'll be headed there Friday morning for a week.  Can't wait. I aint killed a C0CK in Kansas in four years! :evil:
> ...


Ya, when you goin?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Dakotas Kansasss, you guys are making me sick .... :O>>:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's bad when the bug bites aint it little buddy... :| May be next year you'll have money AND a dog...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

maybe......


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

north slope said:


> maybe......


Get you a truck load of Oreo's and your welcome with me!

And I have Sexy dogs! Not them bearded beasts! Something about a lady with a beard sets with me wrong!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TAK said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > maybe......
> ...


I can get those double stuff ores's together and my rental dog is a English version of your dogs, so we should be in great shape.


----------



## uffda (Sep 13, 2009)

I feel lucky I have lived in ND 23 years and Kansas for 8,I havent hunted Kansas for 4 years and that was for deer. I have a lifetime for KS


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

north slope said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="north slope":3b0afqgb]maybe......
> ...


I can get those double stuff ores's together and my rental dog is a English version of your dogs, so we should be in great shape. [/quote:3b0afqgb]

Problem is that English... Aint got the bird dog in it like my German's!


----------

